# Help With Dumplings



## tawnydoll (Jun 22, 2011)

*Help, does anyone no how to keep your drop dumplings from falling apart with chicken and dumplings?  Tried a lot of things, but is there a secret to this????*


----------



## Mama (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's how I do it:  Easy Chicken Stew with Drop Dumplings


----------



## pacanis (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you dropping them into boiling liquid? That's what I do when I make dumplings, which isn't often, but it seems to work.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, where'd my post go?
Unless we are being hit with the same question different places...
Hmmm...

ETA: we were :^)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2011)

The problem may be with your cooking heat.  If the water is rapidly boiling, it will tend to break apart the dumplings by moving them around a lot.  Turn the heat down until the broth, or stew is just barely simmering.  Drop in the dumplings and cover.  Simmer over low heat for about twenty minutes.  After that time, remove the dumplings to a seperate bows to keep them from absorbing too much liquid from the soup.  Serve with the soup.

Also, whole wheat flour is wonderful for making dumplings.  The richer flavor compliments soups and stews wonderfully, and is healthier to boot.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 22, 2011)

tawnydoll said:


> *Help, does anyone no how to keep your drop dumplings from falling apart with chicken and dumplings?  Tried a lot of things, but is there a secret to this????*



You might have just a little too much liquid.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 22, 2011)

tawnydoll said:


> *Help, does anyone no how to keep your drop dumplings from falling apart with chicken and dumplings?  Tried a lot of things, but is there a secret to this????*



one, drop the dumplings in liquid that is boiling, as others have mentioned already, that's key.  then two, let the dumplings cook uncovered for at least five minutes before putting the lid on the pot to prevent excess condensation--condensation dripping down on dumplings--bad.  (alternately, you can cover your pot with a towel to absorb the unwanted moisture)


----------



## luvs2bake (Jun 25, 2011)

I too was curious about this,,mine usually break down,,,,


----------

